# Breakin out



## roadking1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello from the Georgia coast.

I've enjoyed outdoor cooking most of my life having grown up around my grandparents farm. I'm also an avid tweaker in anything I do which is what got me interested in smoking and cooking with wood. One thing I've learned in my few short years (44) is the only way to become skilled or successful at a craft is to nail the fundamentals. The approach that's always worked best for me is to find the  people in the room with the most skill and experience, make freinds with them and learn from them. I think your site is the best place to do that and I appreciate the chance to be a part of it. In the past my wife and I were not home enough on the weekends to get into lengthy cooking so most of it was done on a gas grill. We now have 2yr old twins and are home a lot more. I think I'm going to start out with a Char-Griller and maybe build a smoker later. I manage a large shop that works on heavy equipment and we do a lot of welding/fabricating so I really would like to build my own at some point. Anyway. I apologize for being lengthy and I look forward to a lot of outdoor cooking/smoking with you guys. Thanks.


----------



## dingle (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome Roadking to the SMF from up here in the northeast. I think you will enjoy the time you spend here. Twins huh? Good luck finding the time. We look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## bassman (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  Sounds like you are in the right profession to easily build yourself a nice smoker.  If you have any questions at all, just post them here and someone will have an answer for you.


----------



## jfoust (Jul 22, 2008)

You're 44 and have 2 year old twins?!?!??! I don't think I could handle that at 34, much less 44. You're a braver man than I. Welcome to SMF from up here near the ATL!


----------



## erain (Jul 22, 2008)

welcome to smf, cant wait to share some smokes!!!


----------



## ronp (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome, this is the best olace to learn.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 22, 2008)

Roadking - Nice intro.  Look forward to your contribution.  You have come to the right place to get knowledge and help.   Good luck with the twins.  I can't imagine that chaos.  I am 41 and we have a one 'in the smoker' now plus 2 others 6 and 5 yrs old.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 22, 2008)

welcome dude.......make sure you sign up for Jeff's FREE 5-day ecourse.......

also.......don't forget the q-view. Its a general consesus around here.....no q-view, it didn't happen.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






once again welcome......and if you get a chance, drop into chat. Really the best way to get to know folks in a real-time chat setting......specially if you have a IMMEDIATE problem that needs a answer, like QUICK!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. You'll find lots of info and some great recipes here. There are also plenty of people willing to answer questions when they come up. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 22, 2008)

They have to eat, right?

Welcome aboard! I'm sure there's some toddler friendly fare to be found in the recipe threads. If not, perhaps that's your purpose/excuse for smoking more often?


----------



## mrwizardgi (Jul 22, 2008)

I've only been around here a few days and have already learned a ton.  You'll enjoy it here!

Peace
J-


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome RoadKing, glad to have you here!


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome Roadking. Lots of good people and advice here.


----------



## daboys (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to smf Roadking. You found a great place here. 1 question, do you ride a roadking?


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome Road King we look forward to your smokes and Q-view.  Hope your comp. skills are better than mine.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Glad to have you as part of the SMF. Are you Road King... or King of the Road? It's all good my friend.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. Do not apologize for the intro, it's nice to get to know the new members of our smoking family.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. It's a great place. Enjoy it.


----------



## goobi99 (Jul 23, 2008)

welcome RoadKing....there is alot to learn here and dont forget to sign up for the 5 day ecourse it will help tremendously!!


----------



## roadking1 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the hospitality. As for the username, it is in rememberance of a certain "TOY" I almost had. My wife is not a big fan of motorcycles but she knew it was something I always wanted and I knew that if I used the right approach I could wear her down. Finally, over dinner one night I brought it up and, she said "if you really want it, go get it". After the shock of hearing what I had patiently waited for wore off, I wanted to make sure she was serious and not just giving me an impulse answere so I decided to wait until after an upcoming business trip and re-affirm her support. 3 weeks later we found out she was pregnant with twins. Up until then, I had no idea those pregnancy test sticks weilded so much magical power. As soon as that thing turned blue my beutiful ROADKING vaporized "poof". Of course the bike is nothing compared to the enormous blessing my kids brought us but, it's still a faint glimmer.


----------



## daboys (Jul 24, 2008)

Spend time with the kids. There will always be time later when they grow up to get that bike. You never know, they may want their own Roadking too.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome Roadking to SMF and have fun designing a pit. (lucky) Being an ex-welder I wish I still had my equip.  Anyway Good luck and  welcome.


----------

